# 5ft planted



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I rescaped my 5ft, started Friday 2nd Oct, finished planting Saturday 3rd

Tank is approx 1 day old (taken Sun 4th) in this pic, so please excuse the cloudiness 









Inhabitants: 5 Angels, 3 Cherry barbs, 5 Clown loaches, 1 Redtail shark, 3 Otos & 5 Peppermint BN

Tis very close to clear water now, once it fully clears i'll grab another pic


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just beautiful, wanna come and rescape mine now.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice and Naturel looking


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

oh that's huge and awesome....


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

WOW! It looks great!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very beautifull


----------



## Bajan Nemo (May 8, 2010)

This is very nice, one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

great job...love how its laid out


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, that's a beautiful tank. 
Could we get some updated pics posted please so we can see how its progressed in the last year?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thats a huge tank!*


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That is a sweet looking aquarium. Any up to date pictures?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I may have an updated pic of it grown in some. Though this tank is no longer set up like this


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This is the only other pic i have of it prior to me doing a full pull down


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

wow thats beautiful!! Do we get to see what it looks like now??


----------

